# The Darkside: Orbea Gain F20



## Justinitus (28 Dec 2021)

Well, the cold weather is really hampering my riding this year to the extent that after 15 miles I can hardly walk. Ongoing back and hip issues getting worse each winter. Plus not enough cycling generally…

I met a chap in the car park in Lymington recently and we got chatting about e-bikes. He had one (a Kona Dew) and raved about it as he too has hip issues. Got me thinking. I wanted some assistance but not enough to take over a ride. Bike needed to be a flat bar for roads, canal paths and gravel tracks so no need for suspension really. And must light enough for me to lift onto my roof bike carriers.

So I picked this up today - a 2019 Gain F20 with less than 200 miles on it. The owner had kept it indoors since new but had sadly passed away recently. Needed the gears fettling, tyres pumped and a charge but otherwise she runs perfect!

Hoping for a dry day tomorrow and a bit of an explore 

Edit: it’s not pink it’s orange…


----------



## Slick (28 Dec 2021)

Justinitus said:


> Well, the cold weather is really hampering my riding this year to the extent that after 15 miles I can hardly walk. Ongoing back and hip issues getting worse each winter. Plus not enough cycling generally…
> 
> I met a chap in the car park in Lymington recently and we got chatting about e-bikes. He had one (a Kona Dew) and raved about it as he too has hip issues. Got me thinking. I wanted some assistance but not enough to take over a ride. Bike needed to be a flat bar for roads, canal paths and gravel tracks so no need for suspension really. And must light enough for me to lift onto my roof bike carriers.
> 
> ...


Looks mint, enjoy.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Dec 2021)

Looks nice but I don't think I'd like to lift it onto a car roof. 

Lovely colour.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (29 Dec 2021)

Looks nice. Enjoy.


----------



## Justinitus (29 Dec 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Looks nice but I don't think I'd like to lift it onto a car roof.
> 
> Lovely colour.



It’s 15.3kg so quite light for an ebike and only 1.3kg heavier than my fat bike! With a proper lifting technique I find it easier than trying to slide it into the back of the car. A van or tow bar rack would be ideal but I don’t have either!


----------



## Justinitus (6 Jan 2022)

I managed to get out for a ride the other day. 18.3 miles, serious 35mph winds and some steep hills which I normally wouldn‘t/couldn’t ride up. Still needed effort but much easier with the motor. Very happy. Not so happy however with the tyres on the muddy gritty back lanes (they are commuter tyres I guess) so I ordered some Schwalbe g-ones - which I’ve been happy with before. Swapped them over today - the original Kenda tyres were a right pain to get off and couldn’t believe how stiff and heavy they were - 722g!!


----------



## Cycleops (6 Jan 2022)

Can't believe they put Kendas on a bike at that price.


----------



## Justinitus (6 Jan 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Can't believe they put Kendas on a bike at that price.


Yes, heavy as lead but no doubt very sturdy for commuting - which I guess is it’s main purpose. Had Continental Tour 28 innertubes in though - so they splashed out there!


----------



## jowwy (7 Jan 2022)

Justinitus said:


> I managed to get out for a ride the other day. 18.3 miles, serious 35mph winds and some steep hills which I normally wouldn‘t/couldn’t ride up. Still needed effort but much easier with the motor. Very happy. Not so happy however with the tyres on the muddy gritty back lanes (they are commuter tyres I guess) so I ordered some Schwalbe g-ones - which I’ve been happy with before. Swapped them over today - the original Kenda tyres were a right pain to get off and couldn’t believe how stiff and heavy they were - 722g!!
> 
> View attachment 625250


sweet looking ride that.....i did think hard about getting the orbea before buying the second Cube Acid......but i just put carbon MTB forks on my 1st Cube acid instead. With the 500wh battery and the performance plus motor from bosch, its a great commuter and every day bike now


----------



## Justinitus (7 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> sweet looking ride that.....i did think hard about getting the orbea before buying the second Cube Acid......but i just put carbon MTB forks on my 1st Cube acid instead. With the 500wh battery and the performance plus motor from bosch, its a great commuter and every day bike now


Thanks! I did look at the Cubes, in fact I test rode a Reaction Hybrid, lovely bikes indeed. Maybe next time…


----------



## jowwy (7 Jan 2022)

Justinitus said:


> Thanks! I did look at the Cubes, in fact I test rode a Reaction Hybrid, lovely bikes indeed. Maybe next time…


yeh the reaction got the next motor up from mine i think....i bought mine solely for commuting ( 30 mile round trip ) but have now worked from home for 2yrs....so no commute anymore ( the stairs landing isnt long or wide enough ) lol


----------

